
A Truck the Russians Make for $50K - _nh_
http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/the-russians-make-the-best-truck-in-the-universe-for-5-1758030433
======
Nr7
Reminds me a bit of this crazy screw-propelled tank which is also Russian
made: [https://youtu.be/RbDe5dEu07I?t=34](https://youtu.be/RbDe5dEu07I?t=34)

~~~
akehrer
Which reminds me of the Fordson Snow Machine
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn5jkXEFTZ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn5jkXEFTZ4)

~~~
Animats
There's a long history of screw-drive vehicles like that. They work well on
snow and mud, and work badly on roads. Useful for special purposes only.

------
domas
Truck in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j7n00Xx38o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j7n00Xx38o)

~~~
domas
No steering wheel, but two levers instead:
[https://youtu.be/JLnSlJVAsvU?t=1m44s](https://youtu.be/JLnSlJVAsvU?t=1m44s)

~~~
thearn4
Kind of looks like driving an M113. Driving them was fun, but I definitely
don't miss anything else about them.

~~~
stvswn
The M113 heyday was already over in my time but they were still around,
especially in training brigades. Fun to drive? They were so, so slow compared
to Bradleys and Strykers.

------
kbart
There's a similar all terrain, inflatable tires motorcycle, also made by
Russians(0). Of course, when you have roads(1) as in Russia, you simply have
to make something like that.

0\. [http://blog.motorcycle.com/2014/04/01/funnies/russian-2wd-
te...](http://blog.motorcycle.com/2014/04/01/funnies/russian-2wd-terrain-
motorcycle-fits-bag-video/)

1\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg_nUf2W6vU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg_nUf2W6vU)

~~~
vetinari
Well, it was just flooded, no wonder that the road is damaged.

~~~
kbart
It's just a single example. Google more if you didn't like it.

~~~
vetinari
You can find many extremes everywhere, but claiming that extreme is a common
occurrence is not very honest.

Yes, I know what happens with ice roads during summer. That's why they are ice
roads.

~~~
coddingtonbear
Extremes do absolutely exist everywhere, but Russian roads _are_ still well-
known to be some of the worst in the developed world. That isn't to say that
it's entirely a problem rooted in lack of funding, though; as it turns out,
building roads across permafrost is extremely difficult and Russia has a ton
of that across its eleven time zones. And, even in areas that do periodically
thaw, if there's a major river nearby (famously: as there is near the Lena
Highway), you should be prepared for a really muddy hell during the summer;
the Lena Highway becomes impassable when the Lena river floods annually,
cutting Yakutsk off from the rest of the country.

~~~
vetinari
Well, nobody expects the Russian roads to be up to German and Austrian level,
but then, in many other countries, including US, they are not up to that level
either.

That video was from Rostov - and Rostov has actually fine roads. The Ukrainian
side is in much worse conditions (and it is not due to the war; it was worse
before the war in Donbass too).

Of course, going through Siberia has it's problems. Just few days ago I was
reading article about Vasyugan Mire -
[http://siberiantimes.com/ecology/casestudy/features/f0207-sp...](http://siberiantimes.com/ecology/casestudy/features/f0207-special-
status-for-swamp-that-saves-the-world/) , marveling about it's beauty and
hoping, that nobody will try to find out how to make a road through it ;).

~~~
PerfectDlite
You're comparing US roads with Russian roads?

Really?

------
9mit3t2m9h9a
Well, there are still terrains where Sherp would need to be carried by DT30
Everpresent [http://www.military-
today.com/trucks/dt30_vityaz.htm](http://www.military-
today.com/trucks/dt30_vityaz.htm)

~~~
jonah
The Russians don't mess around when it comes to rough terrain vehicles.

~~~
InclinedPlane
I think you mean the Czech's, who make the Tatra trucks.

~~~
paganel
Kamaz is certainly up there with Tatra. When I was still following the Paris-
Dakar rally (back when it was still taking place in Africa) I seem to remember
that Kamaz trucks absolutely dominated the truck competition.

~~~
trhway
in West Siberia Kamaz trucks relegated to only in-village or where at least
some kind of road is supposed to be. Anywhere else, where still possible for
wheeled vehicles, the workhorse of USSR/Russian military is used - KrAZ (AWD,
higher mount).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KrAZ#/media/File:Kraz255b.jpg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KrAZ#/media/File:Kraz255b.jpg)

~~~
paganel
Yeah, forgot about those (was also on mobile and couldn't search easily). We
also have one of them in my city, Bucharest, is employed by the local
transport authority to help pull trolley-buses or even tramways whenever they
break. Here's an image of it sometime in winter:
[http://tramclub.org/files/iarna_in_bucuresti_6_februarie_009...](http://tramclub.org/files/iarna_in_bucuresti_6_februarie_009_177.jpg)
. It's a pretty intimidating machine, to be honest, but cool as hell!

------
juskrey
"The Russians Make The Best Truck In The Universe For $50K" I bet author have
not ever owned Russian car.

~~~
toomanybeersies
I've known a few people who've owned older Lada Nivas (aka VAZ-2121), New
Zealand traded milk powder for Ladas for a while in the 80's.

The engine is horrible, and the interior is what you'd expect, but they are
built like a brick shithouse. You can literally barrel roll one down a hill
and it will be fine. They're probably resistant to light small arms fire too.

~~~
PerfectDlite
> The engine is horrible, and the interior is what you'd expect, but they are
> built like a brick shithouse

So why buy a brick shithouse with horrible engine, if you've actually wanted a
car?

------
teekert
I just got my son this toy (the nano version for 30 eur), reminds me very much
of this concept [0]. The little thing is a lot of fun and very robust and
maneuverable with its tank-like control (forward backward for left right
wheels only). This movie is not mine by the way.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=105&v=C3Pry2nLaR...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=105&v=C3Pry2nLaRk)

------
jonah
The Americans did make the Rolligon which is pretty neat.

[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rolligon](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rolligon)

William Albee invented the tech but it's now owned by a petroleum production
equipment company.
[http://www.nov.com/Segments/Completion_and_Production_Soluti...](http://www.nov.com/Segments/Completion_and_Production_Solutions/Intervention_and_Stimulation_Equipment/Pressure_Pumping_Equipment/All_Terrain_Vehicles.aspx)

------
ChemicalWarfare
This would be a cool toy if you have lots of land to drive it on like you
would a quad.

That said - since this is using Kubota engine - you can get an actual Kubota
tractor with twice the horsepower in this price range. For 60K MSRP you can
get a tricked out top of the line Kubota Mudder which is pretty awesome and
way more practical.

------
ollie87
Swap that 1.5 litre diesel for the one Renault make that has 110 hp and it'd
be great.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Why would you swap anything made by Renault into anything?

~~~
at-fates-hands
This was my thought as well. I had a roommate in college that was a mechanic
and engineer. He LOVED these cars, but said, "Fuck all if they're not the
hardest car to get to parts for and they're right expensive as shit."

The only upside is their engines are incredibly reliable.

~~~
qume
Hah you clearly don't watch Formula 1

~~~
ollie87
What the championship where they won for four years in recent years?

------
kev009
When you start looking you might be surprised what you can both legally
purchase and actually afford on the surplus market. A US military m35 deuce
and a half is pretty cheap and would be generally more useful with large
payload capacity and able to cruise close to 60mph. The "argo" is a cool
amphibious utility vehicle you could throw in the back to go for a swim.
Together they might set you back around $15k for nice ones or quite a bit less
if you're willing to do some work which is part of the fun. Not new, but just
as much fun.

~~~
stplsd
Well, you could get a new Ural 4320 for about 2 million roubles (25K USD):

[http://uraltrucks.com/ural-4320-1031-truck/](http://uraltrucks.com/ural-4320-1031-truck/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0Ji7D2WT3I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0Ji7D2WT3I)

------
aafa
Price is misleading. Actually $65k base
([http://sherp.ru/en/sherp/](http://sherp.ru/en/sherp/)) Still badass.

~~~
9mit3t2m9h9a
The article says «$50K in roubles» — the Russian-language site quotes 3.85
millions Russian roubles, and right now it is possible to exchange $50 000 in
cash to 3850000 ₽ in cash.

~~~
igordebatur
And every day it's cheaper and cheaper

------
sgt
Any information on the 4-wheel drive system? Is it an electronic limited slip
differential or does it have actual differential locks (rear and maybe front)?

~~~
ratsbane
Since it's a skid-steer (steering consists of slowing the rotation of wheels
on side you want to turn towards) the whole setup is probably different. I'm
guessing it has two hydraulic motors, one for the left side and one for the
right side, powered by a hydraulic pump driven by the engine.

------
rodionos
Just watched a piece on it on local TV. The inventor says the machine uses 44
horse power 1.5L engine, a Japanese one. Which is interesting because it it's
on par with regular consumer ATVs. Wheel are very light, 800 liters each,
hence it's floating capabilities.

In Russia, these are called "шишкотряс" \- cone shakers. Hand-crafted small
garage ATVs.

------
josefresco
I watched this when it was posted on Reddit. I wanted to see this vehicle take
on obstacles. The compact platform, high center of gravity (or not?) makes me
worry about rock crawling and steep inclines.

Reminded me very much of the movement of a Bobcat loader. I know several guys
(contractors) who could rip it up in this thing if it has similar controls.

------
Animats
Nice. For snow and thin ice, that's the right tool for the job. There's a long
history of big-tire off road vehicles. For some reason, car-sized ones are
rare. There are lots of little open ATVs that can float, but they're for
marshes, not Siberia. There are bigger amphibious trucks, sized for military
and oil operations. This one is conveniently car sized.

It's skid-steer, so on-road driving won't be great and corners must be taken
slowly.

------
crispyambulance
I seriously has to look closely... I thought it was an RC toy until you could
see the driver !

------
nickpsecurity
Russia to American rednecks: "We bring it from the dirt to icy lakes. Your
move."

Seeing it get on a lake with thin ice I was thinking "Oh shit..." Then, seeing
it tackle said ice like a boss I was thinking "OOHH SHIIIIT!!!"

------
dennisnedry
How do you get in? It looks like the front panel/window opens up.

~~~
Turbo_hedgehog
Through the back door

~~~
dennisnedry
Thanks.

------
alessioalex
Reminds me of Ghe-O: [http://www.ghe-o.com/](http://www.ghe-o.com/)

------
abc_lisper
Damn ruskies:) Fucking brilliant with something so simple!

------
ohadron
I believe the low price tag is a result of 1\. Low cost of manufacturing labor
2\. Less strict regulation. Making this road legal or even just legal in any
western country would cost a lot.

~~~
anentropic
yeah but who'd want to drive it on an actual road...?

~~~
Cthulhu_
Yeah, it's more like an overgrown quad than a road-legal car.

------
lazyant
what's its use case, other than transporting two people in rough terrain?

~~~
mschip
I enjoy ice fishing, and while it's a bit heavy for normal use it would be
nice to have a back up plan for if the vehicle goes through the ice.

------
erelde
"Does it come in black?"

~~~
sleepychu
Yes, [http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--
0K1aA8sc...](http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--
0K1aA8sc--/c_scale,fl_progressive,q_80,w_800/eahqfm06lj1evp3anaq4.jpg)

------
PeterTMayer
Only in Mother Russia... :)

